# Good converter



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a good converter that can convert most video formats.
If there is a free/full one please let me know.

Anyone know if Roxio Crunch is good?


----------



## tobeon (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.zamzar.com/ is pretty good


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm looking for a software.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st off, i noticed that your os is listed as win xp, not os x, so we need to know for what os you want the software, and if is not os x on a mac, then we need to send you to the correct forum to get help. if it is a mac, we do need to know what version of the os, as well as the hardware it will be running on. and we also need to know what file format you want to convert from and too, as that will ultimately determine what software to use.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a MAC osX in my uncle's place so I can't get specifications. 
I basically want a converter that can convert just about anything, much like the Xilisoft Video Converter for Windows.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, they do have that same software package for the mac too. you can find free apps that will do just one or two types of conversions, but you will not find any free app that can do it all.


----------

